# C.S. Kim's tourny



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 17, 2011)

Is anyone going to C.S. Kim's tournament on May 14th?  I know it is a fairly large tournament, and I thought this may be a good opportunity to possibly meet some of my fellow MTer's.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 21, 2011)

Really??? I was hoping to meet some of my more local MTer's.. .


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 16, 2011)

It was a great turnout, and the 8 students I sent brought back a total of 12 trophies.. . Not too shabby for a school that's only a month old!

Maybe next year, I'll be able to see some local PA and surrounding area MTer's there!


----------



## MasterPistella (May 25, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this in time or I would have made a point of coming to meet you. Maybe at another tournament. I'm only a few miles from where he has his.

TTYL


----------



## black_tiger (Aug 11, 2011)

I went to Master Kims tourneys in the early '90's. Gateway H.S. in Monroeville (outskirts of Pittsburgh). They were very competitive, although kinda cramped, lol. Anyway, he was my Masters  (Dominic A. Giacobbe) Master but always treated me as if I was one of his students directly. Great man, great practitioner. Hope his May tourney was a success and enjoyable for those in attendence. Was VERY hot in the Gym at Gateway when I went. Too hot for the abundance of competitors/spectators. 

I always liked to compete in Atlantic City...at the casino's. Master Kim would make an appearance but didn't really like the concept of competing in a place that wasn't considered "honorable" (ie: casino's).
I did get a chance to visit him at his school (also in Monroeville). Great facility. I know this doesn't really add anything to the thread...just seeing his name though, brought back my memories with him.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 12, 2011)

black_tiger said:


> I went to Master Kims tourneys in the early '90's. Gateway H.S. in Monroeville (outskirts of Pittsburgh). They were very competitive, although kinda cramped, lol. Anyway, he was my Masters  (Dominic A. Giacobbe) Master but always treated me as if I was one of his students directly. Great man, great practitioner. Hope his May tourney was a success and enjoyable for those in attendence. Was VERY hot in the Gym at Gateway when I went. Too hot for the abundance of competitors/spectators.



Yes, I remember Master Giacobbe.  For a while, C.S. Kim's tournament was held at the University of Pittsburgh's field house (much larger and cooler than Gateway H.S.  However, this year it was back Gateway, which was REALLY cramped for space.  Are you still in the Pittsburgh area?


----------



## black_tiger (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi SahBumNim. Sorry for the slow response. I haven't had much internet access lately. Anyway, No Sir. I'm down south in north carolina now. Have been here since 2003. I was training in South Jersey when I went to GM Kim's tourneys. Thanks for the response... its very appreciated.


----------



## yaxomoxay (Aug 23, 2011)

I haven't been to the tournament. However I can attest the fact that Choong Jae Nim CS Kim is a very nice person. I had the honor to talk to him a few times and the pleasure to have a one-hour long one-on-one lesson with him. He taught to me Pal Che So, and for the entire lesson I felt like he was not teaching "just a form" but something way more important (can't really explain).


----------

